# 1973 3.0 cs



## Zebby (Feb 20, 2015)

I have a 1973 3.0CS that I purchased and am in the process of restoring. I need to replace the in-tank fuel pump. Does anyone here know where I can get this pump or if it can be bypassed. The car has a 3.3 fuel injected engine from a later model 633 CSi that crashed new during a customer test drive. This car came originally with a 3.0 carburettor engine with automatic but now has the 5 speed from the 633 installed.


----------

